# Spelljammer - Rebuilding the Tradesman, WorkInProgress



## Silverblade The Ench (Oct 28, 2012)

Rebuilding the Tradesman for about the third time 
going into great detail with it this time, including interior stuff like sand ballast in bottom deck etc
using Rhino3D

updating it slowly on my own site, 
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/rhino/rhino3d_2012.htm#rhino_tradesman2012

and bit more dynamically on my Facebook page
http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100004459771639


[sblock="Tradesman"]











[/sblock]


----------



## frankthedm (Oct 29, 2012)

Post smaller pics please, those illos just borked my screen format.

Still it is *great* to see your work without those 3D modeled humaniods / bipeds. I don't like those at all. It is like they trigger uncanny valley for me. Loved your landscapes and this ship is shaping up real nice.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Oct 29, 2012)

What program are you using to make this? the ribs look like they could use some UV mapping (same problem I have with my ships).


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Oct 29, 2012)

Sabrina
Rhnio3D, and UVmapping and proper texturing gets done last


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Oct 30, 2012)

Frankthedm
hey, not all my people are bad! 
problem is, to make fine person/critter would take me months, not gonna happen, so I use poser...which is far from perfect but does let me get the poses/items/armour etc I want without hassle of bulding all from scratch
and, Rome wasn't built in a night, I get better over time  just health issues etc been getting in way for long time

link at top of page shows more work, this is single shot from them 

[sblock="more work!"]




[/sblock]


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Nov 5, 2012)

[sblock="lots more work!"]

mechanism to secure removable rail section to let passangers/cargo off









Reinforced door to rear section







magicial lights around entrances, I think these would have Invisibility Purge or similar useful functions for the captian who cna afford them







Close up of the "eye"







Current extent of what I've built and some preliminary texturing






[/sblock]

and quick, small preview


----------



## sabrinathecat (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow. That's pretty amazing work. Well Done!


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Nov 7, 2012)

Sabrinathecat
thank you! 


[sblock="and yet more work!"]













[/sblock]


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 7, 2012)

cool


----------



## frankthedm (Nov 8, 2012)

Silverblade The Ench said:


> Frankthedm
> hey, not all my people are bad!



True, they are tolerable when the people are dots on the landscape. 

I feel it was truly a shame you didn't have a character / creature free copy of Pyramid {Blue version]. That human shaped water balloon ruins the picture, especially with his action figure pose and the critter isn't that helpful to the image. Without them, that picture would definitely be something I'd hang in the living room.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Nov 10, 2012)

detial of the bows done


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Nov 13, 2012)

moslty done 
ropes and few bits n bobs, then gonna do deckplans, and varied renders with weapons/crew

Variosu WIP shots showing different bits of construction etc

http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/rhino/2012/tradesman_2012_test60.jpg
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/rhino/2012/tradesman_2012_test65.jpg
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/rhino/2012/tradesman_2012_test67.jpg
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/rhino/2012/tradesman_2012_test68.jpg


"Artistic" style





Mostly done


----------



## sabrinathecat (Nov 14, 2012)

wow. Nice job. And that nebula is spiffy.
And the flag of Scotland!
Is that the pleides?


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Nov 14, 2012)

Sabrinathecat
thank you!  *bows with theatrical flourish*

I reused a background I had made for another Spelljammer pic  takes while to make them, so hey 
nah not the Pleides but since I like astronomy it did make me think of clusters and hence the background's look 

"_ALBA GU BRATH!" _
striclty speaking it's the Monarch's Scottish flag, i.e., only the Queen has the right to fly it, others need permission
but has been co-opted by the ordinary folks whether the nobility like it or not hehe
official flag is the St Andrew's Cross, kind of like how the official anthem is "Scotland the Brave" but the one nearly everyone actually wants/uses is "Flower of Scotland".
We're very "bolshie", lol
The "Lion Rampant" is a very beautiful flag and it's actual, proper heraldry (which has it's own complex system of iconography etc) and thus very valid for use in D&D art.

I would have used one of the flags of the Spelljammer costers, maybe a Faerun coster or Waterdeep or the Pragmatic Order of Thought, but that's more work, and I still just want to concentrate on the modelling at the moment
when finished I'll export the ship into Vue Infinite for more "proper" renders


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Nov 15, 2012)

And now, more artistic renders! 

http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/tradesman/tradesman_twilight.jpg


http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/tradesman/tradesman_sunset_v4.jpg
Small version of this pic






This set is suited to being used for making your OWN ship cards/stats!
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/tradesman/tradesman_view.jpg
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/tradesman/tradesman_view.gif
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/tradesman/tradesman_view_parchment.jpg

and "cartoon style" showing internals, soem are duplicated scenes, but using different render styles
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/tradesman/tradesman_cartoon1.jpg
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/tradesman/tradesman_cartoon2.jpg
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/tradesman/tradesman_cartoon3.jpg
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/tradesman/tradesman_cartoon4.jpg
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/tradesman/tradesman_cartoon6.jpg
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/tradesman/tradesman_cartoon7.jpg
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/tradesman/tradesman_cartoon8.jpg
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/tradesman/tradesman_cartoon9.jpg
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/tradesman/tradesman_cartoon10.jpg
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/tradesman/tradesman_cartoon11.jpg
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/tradesman/tradesman_cartoon12.jpg


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Nov 17, 2012)

Turntable video of the ship 

http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/tradesman/tradesman_2012.wmv


----------

